# Wanted: Female Holland Lop



## Crystalballl (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm from Ontario, Canada. And I'm looking to adopt a Female Holland Lop for a companion for my mini french lop, Bandit.I'm just inquiring right now as to where to go about looking or if anyone in my area knows of one up for adoption. 

Thanks a bunch 

Crystal


----------



## Haley (Nov 26, 2006)

Good for you, Crystal! Im sure Bandit would love a companion (and he sure has room for one in that condo) 

Have you checked http://www.Petfinder.com ? They have the regular search, which allows you to search local shelters. They also have petfinder classifieds, where individual people can post their pets up for adoption. I would check both.

Also, heres a shelter in Ontario (although Im not sure how close you are):

http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/adoption/femalerabbits.html

Keep us posted!

EDIT: heres another few good sites: http://www.ontariorabbits.org/adoption/shelters.htm

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/adoption/adoptable_buns_other.htm


----------



## Crystalballl (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Haley! I'll definately check those sites out! Thanks for the help


----------



## HoneyPot (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey there - I am in Toronto and I got my Misty from the Toronto Humane Society. There are lots of shelters in and around Toronto/surrounding areawith rabbits that need adopting..

Good luck finding a buddy for your little guy.I live next to the Humane Society, so if you ever need me to check anybun out for you-I am more than willing, just PM me.

_________
Nadia


----------

